# Moon Handbooks new "Living Abroad in Mexico"...



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

...is now available at Barnes & Noble. It'll be available at Amazon on May 8th, including on Kindle for considerably less. 

I looked through it and while it included the major retirement destinations, alternatives like Chiapas were left out. However the section I was interested in, Oaxaca, was the most detailed I've seen about Oaxaca neighborhoods. The guide "Viva Oaxaca" covers about everything else. A substantial book worth a look if you are new to the idea of living in Mexico.


----------



## lascasas (Nov 26, 2011)

It's available now @ Amazon. Paperback 18.24, kindle version 11.39.

Pablo


----------



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

I have bought the book...not too much information...I found most of it on the web previously...however it is probably better for someone retiring there.


----------

